# Cam cleats



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Does anyone use these on their kayak? I'm very close to purchasing some to install on my kayak to tie off the anchor on. They look to be a quick and effective way of doing so.... thoughts/opinions/experiences?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Try Whitworths:

http://www.whitworths.com.au/

About $30 from memory. Makes for an extremely simple and effective anchor rig in my book.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep they are great. On my previous yak (Tarpon 120) I had my anchor line running through a simplified version of the cam cleat - about $8. It was a fixed cleat system -not sure what it's called exactly but the rope could pull out easily in one direction and would lock off in the other direction.

easy to use and took up minimal space on deck


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

try to get the ones with the hoop overt the top (used on sailing boats) that guides the rope through when released.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Was contemplating buying them for my anchor rope until I came across something better, a graphite wedge type cleat. Its about three centimetres long, 1cm high and works great on nylon rope (several trips down and no complaints). The advantage over the clam cleat is that its streamline (not prone to damage from knocks), has no moving parts to lock up, and costs around $5. Will post a picture on Friday if anyone's interested.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Very interested - that would be great. Cheers.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I think what RH is using is a Vee-cleat. I tried to bring it up on Whitties but took 4evr!
They need to be used inline with the direction of rope pull.
I use 2 near my seat. 1 is to lock the anchor trolley in position and the other facing the opposite direction is for my anchor line to set the depth.
Cheers Mike


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I have one my swing and it's great, but it seems to work better with rope of 6mm or thicker.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Garfish, you will find other cleats at your ships chandler that are simpler with no moving parts and will handle smaller diameter ropeand are also a lot cheaper and not prone to jamming


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

This is what I use, they come in different rope sizes
Cheers Mike


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah thats what hobie use as well for the rudder line.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

ManjiMike, you've beaten me to it. Its the one I use as well. They're good value.

RH


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ManjiMike said:


> This is what I use, they come in different rope sizes
> Cheers Mike


 there ya go , no moving parts and cheap and they work and you can get them in different rope sizes there all you need


----------

